# 1300 lb of ancient Roman coins found in Spain



## RCO (Apr 29, 2016)

*Enormous 1,300 lb haul of ancient Roman coins unearthed in Spain*

By Tiffany Ap, CNN
Updated 7:01 AM ET, Fri April 29, 2016




*Story highlights*



19 amphoras full of coins unearthed
They date from the end of the 3rd century AD to early 4th century AD
Workers digging ditches came across the treasure trove






 (CNN)Over 1,300 pounds of bronze Roman coins dating to the 3rd century A.D. have been unearthed by construction workers digging a trench in Spain.  

The ancient coins were found in 19 amphoras, a type of Roman jug, in Tomares, a town in Seville province. 








<img alt="The coins were found in 19 jugs." class="media__image" src="http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/160429174013-spain-ancient-roman-coins-1-large-169.png">The coins were found in 19 jugs.




Lola Vallejo, Tomares Urban Councillor told CNN-affiliate Atlas that a crew had been digging a ditch to install electricity to a park when they came across the incredible find. 
"The machines hit against something that wasn't normal for this soil," Vallejo said. "The workers immediately stopped, and soon discovered that there were many coins there, inside broken amphoras." 


Hiker finds rare gold coin in Israel

Read More


"What is incredible is a discovery of this size -- there are 19 amphoras, all complete, and I can assure you that they can't be moved by one person alone, because they weigh so much due to the coins inside," said Ana Navarro, head of the Archaeology Museum in Seville.
"Ten of (the amphoras) were broken while they were digging up the trench, and the others, as you can see, we have here, whole and full of this set of coins," she continued.  


'Showy' Roman villa discovered by accident in British countryside 
The initial hypothesis is that the coins were to be used to pay taxes to the Roman empire, according to Spanish newspaper El Pais. 

CNN's Cristiana Moisescu contributed to this report. 


http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/29/europ...an-coins-found1134AMStoryLink&linkId=23986291


----------

